# Become a 3% Man



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

book by life coach Corey Wayne. 

Thoughts from anyone familiar with this? 

I have watched a lot of the videos on his YouTube channel and found them quite helpful when feeling uncertainty or anxiety in dating (Divorced about 18 months, 44 yo). I have not read the book and just wondering if it is much more extensive than what is talked about in the videos. 

I do with I had something like this in college. Would have definitely helped me pick a better match for me when it came to marriage.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

?! Become a *3%* man? How can one become a _% man? You either got it sticking out or poking in.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

How to Be a 3% Man, Winning the Heart of the Woman of Your Dreams 

http://www.amazon.com/Winning-Heart-Woman-Your-Dreams/dp/1411673360

Succeed more. Learn More. Grow more. Life is... relationships. ? Enlightened Self-Help

Hoping to hear from people who are actually familiar with this.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

You can save yourself a lot of money by simply visiting your public library and checking out a few books on human sexuality and the evolutionary biology of the human species. Much of what makes us "attractive" to the opposite sex is hard-wired in our brains through eons of natural selection and evolution. 

You can make yourself more "attractive" to the opposite sex by understanding what tickles their "lizard brains". 

What you do with this knowledge is up to you though. PUAs are especially good at doing this for the purpose of bedding a large number of women.

I tend to view it, though, as simply making myself more attractive to my chosen mate; by appealing to those primeval parts of her mind, I bond her more closely to me the longer we stay together. Copious injections of oxytocin don't hurt either


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Morcoll said:


> How to Be a 3% Man, Winning the Heart of the Woman of Your Dreams
> 
> How to Be a 3% Man, Winning the Heart of the Woman of Your Dreams: Corey Wayne: 9781411673366: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...


Me too. Never heard it before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Another semi worthless book. It isn't rocket science to love someone.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

He's not bad. Unlike other peddlers, he gives a lot of advice information on his YouTube videos.

I like his zero tolerance towards infidelity. That in and of itself, gives him street cred from my POV.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

thatbpguy said:


> Another semi worthless book. It isn't rocket science to love someone.



so it isn't completely worthless? there is SOME value? 

What parts of the book did you think were valuable? 

This is $9.99 on kindle. it isn't some sort of $1k seminar.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

I glanced over the topics on you tube he puts out a lot of information. I listened to a few he had some good points. If a man can implement them, I think that's the toughest part is integrating what he's saying into the way you conduct yourself. 

I'm curious. His couching is geared to a specific type of man. Do you already possess some of the qualities he talks about?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, I was able to get his ebook for free simply by giving a disposable email address.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

coffee4me said:


> I glanced over the topics on you tube he puts out a lot of information. I listened to a few he had some good points. If a man can implement them, I think that's the toughest part is integrating what he's saying into the way you conduct yourself.
> 
> I'm curious. His couching is geared to a specific type of man. Do you already possess some of the qualities he talks about?


Now I do a bit, but when I was younger, and prior to marriage and during marriage-- not a bit. I was clueless. 

And yes I loved, but I didn't handle myself they right way. 

So...it may not be rocket science to love someone, there is more to just loving someone to making your life better, making yourself more attractive, and dealing with situations with more confidence and decisiveness.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Morcoll said:


> How to Be a 3% Man, Winning the Heart of the Woman of Your Dreams
> 
> How to Be a 3% Man, Winning the Heart of the Woman of Your Dreams: Corey Wayne: 9781411673366: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...


1% "Attention"
1% "Compliments"
1% "Shut mouth"


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Morcoll said:


> So...it may not be rocket science to love someone, there is more to just loving someone to making your life better, making yourself more attractive, and dealing with situations with more confidence and decisiveness.


I agree. I saw the advice as trying to be the type of man that people are drawn to. Understanding what characteristics make people respond more favorably. Could be applied to dating but often those traits effect all other aspects of a persons life. 

I actually don't think it's easy to fall in love--with the right person. If it were so easy then people wouldn't be making millions on the subject of meeting people and relationships. 

If a person is like me and was in a R that lasted my entire adult life, then finds themselves single. There's a learning curve. Nothing wrong with information gathering. OLD in itself is a strange new world


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

morituri said:


> Actually, I was able to get his ebook for free simply by giving a disposable email address.



What did you think? 

Everyone throws out no more mr nice guy and married man sex primer on here, just wondering how this compares. I appreciate that his videos are in response to real life scenarios and seem to apply to more aspects of life than the two reference materials that are always recommended by people here. 

Just wondering if the book is worth reading.


----------



## Rick Barrow (Apr 14, 2015)

thatbpguy said:


> Another semi worthless book. It isn't rocket science to love someone.


Completely agree. Such kinds of books are not worth paying attention to.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Amazon has over 300 reviews on "How To Be a 3% Man". It ranks 4 1/2 stars out of 5. You might get some of your questions answered from the reviews.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

I've read this book. I paid $8.69 for the Kindle addition. 

The author says a lot things that do make sense. Most of it I've read before in one form or another before. I think a lot of it is geared towards younger guys dating women that have never been married. Of course his advice can be used at any age I suppose. A lot of what he says seems to revolve around working on yourself as a man and a person. He also believes that chasing women is a futile effort and that they will chase you if you play your cards correctly. There seems to be some truth to his message and it actually simplifies your dating life and removes a lot of the frustration, if you do it right.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

Decimated said:


> I've read this book. I paid $8.69 for the Kindle addition.
> 
> The author says a lot things that do make sense. Most of it I've read before in one form or another before. I think a lot of it is geared towards younger guys dating women that have never been married. Of course his advice can be used at any age I suppose. A lot of what he says seems to revolve around working on yourself as a man and a person. He also believes that chasing women is a futile effort and that they will chase you if you play your cards correctly. There seems to be some truth to his message and it actually simplifies your dating life and removes a lot of the frustration, if you do it right.


Thanks. I started reading it and agree in some respects. I don't necessarily agree that it is for younger guys who have never been married-- I just think guys who ARE married don't care to improve themselves or continue to attract their wives (until it is too late, which is part of the reason I personally ran across his videos and then later the book). 

I believe the concepts he lays out about chasing in a desperate and needy way are huge though. I cannot say that I have implemented all his ideas, and so forth, but it has been enough of a perspective change that I feel confident enough to know that I am the catch, too, and the woman should be showing herself worthy as much as a man is always trying to get her approval. 

As an aside, people who come on here to dismiss it and have not even read it...well, I was one of those people for most of my life. Sorry for you guys and hope something (not too terrible) moves you to seek some growth at some point. For me it was divorce and cancer at the same time basically, and if those things hadn't happened, I would not know any better either.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

I read the book, and thought it was worth the time and the $10, and I like his videos. It did help me with my needy behavior, and cutting bait when things aren't going well....I used to hang around and get beat up pretty good and then it would take a while to get back in the game. That does save a lot of stress and time when you are chasing after a woman that have made their mind up about you. To me it's a more specific version on NMMNG for dating. I loved his part when he says a woman means what she says...AT THAT MOMENT...and holding onto something she said a month ago is a fool's game because it doesn't hold weight like it would in a man's mind. 

My one criticism of the book, is that his credentials are a little weak. It's obvious he has read a bunch of self help books, and has mastered being a confident man for himself, but he relates the same few stories with women over and over. So his system is set up on his limited experience mixed in with lots of self help books.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree with all your points. I have worked with a life coach though and her credentials were BA and Masters in communication fields, then at later points some certifications and pretty significant workshops, etc, but the results (in her ability to help move people along towards POSITIVE things) is amazing. I do not know what exactly Wayne has done but he does mention several workshops, seminars etc. so he seems to be interested. Plus the things you point out in your message, when you get them from the right perspective and they sink in....are immensely helpful in living a better life. 

--needy behavior/over pursuing reduces attraction to zero
--what someone feels in a certain moment doesn't mean they will keep feeling that forever
--knowing when to 'walk and never look back' and always being prepared to do so (what a lesson to learn)


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Morcoll said:


> What did you think?
> 
> Everyone throws out no more mr nice guy and married man sex primer on here, just wondering how this compares. I appreciate that his videos are in response to real life scenarios and seem to apply to more aspects of life than the two reference materials that are always recommended by people here.
> 
> Just wondering if the book is worth reading.


In my opinion it is. 

Wayne is not telling you he is going to teach you how to bed the hottest women in the world like some other hucksters on the web. His emphasis is on helping you become a genuinely confident man who doesn't settle, like so many us men do, for a pretty face but a selfish, entitlement minded witch. It may not be news for us older men who have gone through this, but for younger men it is priceless information that can save them from a bad relationship/marriage.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Justadude said:


> I loved his part when he says a woman means what she says...AT THAT MOMENT...and holding onto something she said a month ago is a fool's game because it doesn't hold weight like it would in a man's mind.


Be careful with that piece of advice. Some of us women think before we speak and mean what we say.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

Morcoll said:


> I agree with all your points. I have worked with a life coach though and her credentials were BA and Masters in communication fields, then at later points some certifications and pretty significant workshops, etc, but the results (in her ability to help move people along towards POSITIVE things) is amazing. I do not know what exactly Wayne has done but he does mention several workshops, seminars etc. so he seems to be interested. Plus the things you point out in your message, when you get them from the right perspective *and they sink in*....are immensely helpful in living a better life.
> 
> --needy behavior/over pursuing reduces attraction to zero
> --what someone feels in a certain moment doesn't mean they will keep feeling that forever
> --knowing when to 'walk and never look back' and always being prepared to do so (what a lesson to learn)


The sinking in part is the problem, I fall back on old habits. But I will say that over time it's coming to me, just not as quickly as I would like.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> Be careful with that piece of advice. Some of us women think before we speak and mean what we say.


I hear you, but for so many women this is true, and as a guy in his logical brain this just messes with us to no end. To hear a woman tell you that you are the most amazing man she has meet, and then the next week you find she is on a date with another dude is baffling.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

coffee4me said:


> Be careful with that piece of advice. Some of us women think before we speak and mean what we say.


He is not saying do not believe women, he is saying what she said she felt six months ago may have been true but it does not mean she still feels that way. 

The common example is a guy will say," We have been dating for a year and when we first met she was into me and after 2 months was in love with me and wanted to have my babies. "

Well, then the guy started being a j*ck*ss, ignoring her, or the opposite-- clinging to her-- whatever may have reduced attraction, and he is saying, she obviously does not feel now what she felt however long ago when she said "xyz positive feelings".


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Justadude said:


> I hear you, but for so many women this is true, and as a guy in his logical brain this just messes with us to no end. To hear a woman tell you that you are the most amazing man she has meet, and then the next week you find she is on a date with another dude is baffling.


That sucks! I see why you would be baffled. 

I have a logical brain too but if a guy tells me I'm the most amazing woman he's ever met. I tend to think, "what's wrong with you?"


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Morcoll said:


> He is not saying do not believe women, he is saying what she said she felt six months ago may have been true but it does not mean she still feels that way.
> 
> The common example is a guy will say," We have been dating for a year and when we first met she was into me and after 2 months was in love with me and wanted to have my babies. "
> 
> Well, then the guy started being a j*ck*ss, ignoring her, or the opposite-- clinging to her-- whatever may have reduced attraction, and he is saying, she obviously does not feel now what she felt however long ago when she said "xyz positive feelings".


I see what you are saying good advice, take emotions in the first year with a grain of salt. I think men can be guilty of this too, they get all lovey, dovey with the sweetie and the baby before you even meet them for coffee. Ick!


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Morcoll said:


> I don't necessarily agree that it is for younger guys who have never been married-- I just think guys who ARE married don't care to improve themselves or continue to attract their wives (until it is too late, which is part of the reason I personally ran across his videos and then later the book).


I think you misunderstood me. I wasn't talking about married men or women. I was talking about folks that are divorced...sometimes more than once, older, with baggage and somewhat set in their ways. 

Corey is obviously a younger guy. The women he dates are also younger. Many of the stories he refers to happened to him years ago. I am over 50. the women I date are not spring chickens anymore either. At my age, women seem to be more direct. Some of his tactics don't really apply because most women my age, that I've met, don't play the same games as younger women do.

Never the less, most of the advice he gives is still sound and makes sense for all ages because it focuses on you, and becoming a better you.


----------



## Morcoll (Apr 22, 2015)

He is 45. Most of the examples of him screwing up are from when he was in his 20s. I think it was around 30, or early 30s, where he started studying his approaches and dynamics of relationships. 

I understand what you are saying, but his advice on over-pursuing, I think, is spot on regardless of the age. If a woman WANTS constant contact right away, it feels like she has some self esteem issues. I would think most woman, well-adjusted and high-value, would be turned off by constant contact from a man she barely knows.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mostly the same advice on inner game you'll see everywhere. I don't see why anyone would knock him. The advice is solid.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Morcoll said:


> He is 45. Most of the examples of him screwing up are from when he was in his 20s. I think it was around 30, or early 30s, where he started studying his approaches and dynamics of relationships.


Interesting. I've watched a few of his videos now. I was going to ask if his advice is based on changing himself into this type of man or if he was born this type of man. It's probably difficult to adapt to some of these behaviors if it doesn't come naturally.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Morcoll said:


> I would think most woman, well-adjusted and high-value, would be turned off by constant contact from a man she barely knows.


If he is able to give her constant contact, he has nothing going on in his life. It's a signal that he lacks other interests and a strong sense of self. He's showing he will value someone he barely knows more than he values himself. Highly unattractive.

A guy being so focused on her is usually a cue that there's nothing within HIM for her to attach to.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> Interesting. I've watched a few of his videos now. I was going to ask if his advice is based on changing himself into this type of man or if he was born this type of man. It's probably difficult to adapt to some of these behaviors if it doesn't come naturally.


I think he says he had poor inner game in his early 20s.

It's about as difficult to change these behaviors as any other habits. A lot of them you do without being aware, so in the beginning, it takes mindfulness. In time, you just have new habits.

Talking about what behavior comes "naturally" can be misleading - as if we're born with them. But generally speaking, they're not; those behaviors had to develop too. The only difference is that they developed without awareness or intent. I look at it like this: if a person slouches, it's not that slouching came naturally. There's a ton of factors that played a part in their developing that habit, just as there are in the person who doesn't slouch.

Making new habits only takes mindfulness and repetition.


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I think he says he had poor inner game in his early 20s.
> 
> It's about as difficult to change these behaviors as any other habits. A lot of them you do without being aware, so in the beginning, it takes mindfulness. In time, you just have new habits.
> 
> ...


Great post, also it takes some digging into why you have developed these habits. He has a couple of videos about co-dependency and how his own childhood and family dynamics created certain attitudes and limiting beliefs that held him back for years.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I have read Wayne's book. It provides practical advise on applying the concepts of loving and accepting your self in regards to relationships. It simply reinforces the idea that you must love your self before you can love some else. It provides a context to that idea. What it does not do is talk about how to truly love your self. So in some ways, if not many ways, it may come across as a PUA manual. Which it could be if his lessons are put into play by shallow who have limited or no real love for themselves. People looking to get some rather than give. But Wayne also talks about how everyone should go into a relationship in terms of how much they can GIVE not how much they can get. A shallow person, may ignore this tidbit and focus on the getting instead of the giving.
I recognized so many of my own failures over the course of my marriage. It is a wonder it lasted 24 years. I was complacent, I was too introspective, not open, and I took our relationship for granted. I was not giving. I became focused on what I was not getting. It was a vicious cycle. The less I gave the less I received. The less I received the less I gave. Looking back the relationship was doomed to fail.


----------

